# Very Basic Supplies?



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a 10 week old puppy and would like to start with daily grooming immediately.

I've done searches for suggestions for a *comb and/or brush* but have been overwhelmed with results. . .

Looked at the Chris Christensen site and it said: The Original Wood Pin Brush
#014, #015 or #017 Buttercomb™ Coarse Tooth comb, but this was for ALL breeds in a certain category . . .so I don't know which size for a GR.

If you could please, please, please be very specific in what I should buy, that would be GREAT! 

I want to invest in the right, quality tool(s).

Thank you!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We got our dog when he was three and a half. I didn't have a dog brush but I did have a cat brush and I started using that because I wanted to start brushing him straight away and it was what I had. It works so well that I haven't bothered getting him one of his own! My friend bought a furminator for him when she looked after him but she admitted that it wasn't any better than the cat brush that I already had! Interestingly my friend has a labradoodle because she did not want a dog that shed but she says the golden coat is much easier to look after than the labradoodle!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I use a long tooth rake regularly. It works really well keeping tangles out of their pants and feathering, and I have rheumatoid arthritis so it's easier on my wrists than a comb. When I got the Newfs I started out by bringing home a cow rake I got for my horses and it worked so great I found a couple for dogs as the cow rakes have very sharp tines. On my puppies I usually use a slicker brush because the puppy coat has such a fine texture and I don't want to start out with a puppy hurting them and having them hate being groomed. A slicker is pretty gentle. So I would say be sure to have a good rake that you will gladly use for all over and a slicker for baby until he gets his adult coat. You can add from there. I would never use a furminator or a cutting rake like the Oster if I were you. These can wreck the coat if you do not know how to use them. I would take my money and buy a blower! I cannot live without my blower and they are about $350.00 but SOO worth it with dogs that like water. Also a grooming table is a great investment so that you can place puppy or dog there and they have to stand still for you. Is great all around training if they can stand on a grooming table.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

This family does a great job building custom tables and metalwork. I have a low wide Newf grooming table I got from them and love it! They do most breeds so can get with Goldens. The rake pictured is what I use for daily grooming.
Product List


http://www.gossamerdesigns.net/productpage.php?type=5


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm a groomer and golden owner and this is what I use on my goldens. You want to start with a slicker brush like this (I have the regular size):
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...leSearchString=slicker+brush&wec-locale=en_US

Then I use this undercoat rake which will get out all the loose undercoat so they shed less. It probably won't do much on your puppy yet, but it wouldn't hurt to use it so they are comfortable with it.
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...eSearchString=undercoat+rake&wec-locale=en_US

Then I finish with a basic comb like this ( I have the medium/course)-this will find any tangles the other 2 brushes missed. Tangles are especially likely to form behind the ears, and in the tail and rear feathering.
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...eSearchString=greyhound+comb&wec-locale=en_US

I would also recommend weekly toenail trimming with a toenail clippers like this:
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...pleSearchString=nail+clipper&wec-locale=en_US

I do NOT recommend the furminator for goldens as it cuts and damages the hair. The rake will take care of the loose hair without damaging coat. 

Hope this is helpful and happy grooming!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Oh, and like Carmel said, a blower is amazing! But its not an absolute necessity, just a really, really nice luxury to have! It will blow forced air into the coat and blast out most of the loose undercoat, as well as quickly drying the dog. (although an absolute thorough blow dry will take about 1 1/2-2 hrs.) I use the K9 II blower.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very basic MUST HAVE supplies.... 

1. Pin Brush - actually a small one is nice to have, especially with puppies. And work fine even when the dogs grow up.

2. Wire Slicker Brush - Bigger size, small ones are waste of time. 

3. Metal comb (want to have narrow to wide spacing)


All three can be purchased from the Petstore. Do not have to be name brands.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use a metal comb which has narrow to wider teeth spacing. This is my go to tool now; I rarely use a pin brush anymore. I use a slicker for grooming the feet sometimes but not on their coats but have a rubbery thing with fingers (zoomGroom) that does an awesome job of removing undercoat - for those times when I don't want to bring out the forced air dryer 

A grooming table is helpful.

A dremel is very helpful for nails or a high quality nail clipper.

And quality shears (both straight edge & thinning) for trimming feet, ears, tails etc.


----------



## Hrlaliberte (Feb 11, 2015)

we use a wide tooth baby hairbrush on Jake-simple but it works great. The self serve wash is $10 in our area and we use the dremel on his nails and a kong brush that works awesome. We wash him and do his nails about twice a month. Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> We got our dog when he was three and a half. I didn't have a dog brush but I did have a cat brush and I started using that because I wanted to start brushing him straight away and it was what I had.


My friend has a Goldendoodle (rescue) and she says the coat is very tough!!! 

What kind of cat brush do you use? 

Thank you!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

*Carmel*, that is so helpful! I have carpal tunnel so my wrist is also a concern. The site you linked is amazing! Wow. Love that they take such pride in their work.

*Goldens&Friesians*, thank you for such a detailed list and links! Exactly what I was looking for. Perfect!

*Megora*, so you also don't think name brands are worth it? This is good to know!

*Sunrise*, is it called a greyhound comb? I have a ZoomGroom for my cats! 

*Hrlaliberte*, thank you for the great ideas!

I am very unsure about the clipping. I thought I'd use a Dremmel but the instructions seem overwhelming to me. I will put a table on my list for the future!

Thanks again, everyone, for your help!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Anele,

Everyone has provided such great suggestions. I actually use a version of everything Goldens&Friesians listed (not all that brand but a similar product). The rarely use my slicker brush and generally opt for the rake or the comb, but Comet isn't a huge fan of grooming. He prefer to try and eat the brush. For some reason it always gets him excited even when I groom him during sleepy time. The only other thing I use is the ZoomGroom (which I did buy for my cats). I use it when I wash Comet because it really helps move the soap around and loosen hairs. I wish I could get a blower, but for now I opt to go to our local dog washing place to use theirs. Like you, I wanted to get a Dremmel but for now I'm going with the clippers because the Dremmel intimidates me. (And knowing Comet, he would probably try to eat that too!)


----------

